#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Регулярная общебуддийская встреча в Москве.

## Raudex

Возникла идея проводить на базе московского центра Римэ, например, раз в месяц, вечером в будни, часика на 2-3, некое *совместное мероприятие*. Встал сразу вопрос: что можно делать в это время (кроме, понятное дело, чаепитий) такого что б представителям всех деноминаций было комфортно и интересно.
Какие то чтения/декламации текстов с которыми все согласны, проведение неких обрядов, медитации, семинары и тд.
Прошу высказаться всем, кому был бы интересен такой проект и предложения по его содержанию. От себя, по крайней мере первое время, могу обещать собственное посильное участие и кое кого из тхеравадинской общины.
Заранее спасибо за ответы!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2017), Гошка (12.01.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Из моего опыта: нужно делать гибрид из "полезного" "приятного" "религиозного". Этот гибрид нужно вести тому- кто мягко, но авторитетно будет всегда возвращать к "полезному".
Например:
Полезное: 30 % времени- абдхидхарма (немного читать- немного говорить- прийти к общему пониманию.. и так не спеша по малу..)
Приятное: 50 % времени- (потрындеть): сутры читать- об морали из них трендеть.. (босс пресекает флуд- "за жизнь")
Религиозное: 20 % времени- очень мало "взмедетнуть", и общая не долгая декламация ваших "священных кала- маля- не понимай"- на пали))

----------

Raudex (10.01.2017), Алик (11.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2017), Чагна Дордже (10.01.2017)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Интересно, как такое общебуддийское мероприятие коррелирует с тхеравадинской Винаей.

----------


## Raudex

> Интересно, как такое общебуддийское мероприятие коррелирует с тхеравадинской Винаей.


Это зависит от того каким оно будет

----------


## Raudex

Хотелось бы сразу отметить, что встреча видится ни как дискуссионный клуб, а нечто происходящее строго в пространстве общего согласия.

----------


## Вольдемар

В Оренбурге мы некоторое время проводили в среднем ежемесячные встречи https://vk.com/orenbuddha. Больше года продлился наш проект. Полгода, как не планируем следующие встречи. Обычный состав участников - один тхеравадин, несколько нигмапинцев (1-3 человека), несколько гелугпинцев (1-3 человека) и люди интересующиеся буддизмом в той или иной степени. 
Встречи наши ориентировались на тех, кто считает себя новичками или интересующимися буддизмом. Темы встречи формировали так, чтобы донести новичкам и понять самим базу Учения Будды, как то: 4БИ, четыре печати, закон Кармы и другие темы возникающие по ходу разворачивания бесед. И в меру своего неведения отвечали на вопросы  интересующихся о буддизме.

----------

Raudex (10.01.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Для новичков, в общем то, есть узкоконфессиональные мероприятия, а здесь смысл, как бы, что б реально действующие на данный момент активисты имели между собой некий добрый контакт. ИМХО: Врятли есть смысл учить друг друга чему то. Врятли есть смысл о чём то спорить. Врятли велик смысл собираться что б молча _посидеть на полу_. Вот что то попеть, почитать, потрындеть "на тему", обменяться планами и идеями и просто воодушевиться наличием друг друга...

----------

Кеин (16.01.2017)

----------


## Джеки

> Встал сразу вопрос: что можно делать в это время (кроме, понятное дело, чаепитий) такого что б представителям всех деноминаций было комфортно и интересно.


На мой взгляд, общения на форуме вполне достаточно для большинства. Если нет первичного "зачем", то встреча превращается в самоцель. Вот и получается: "Давайте придумаем, зачем нам встречаться". А зачем, если незачем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> На мой взгляд, общения на форуме вполне достаточно для большинства. Если нет первичного "зачем", то встреча превращается в самоцель. Вот и получается: "Давайте придумаем, зачем нам встречаться". А зачем, если незачем?


Ну пусть это явным образом выяснится, тогда и поставим на проекте точку.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Встречаться оффлайн представителям разных направлений, имхо, необходимо для профилактики интернет- баталий и неприязни, увы, произрастающей на почве сетевых холиваров.

Практика показывает, что в реале человек не позволит себе того, что позволяет при сетевом общении.

----------

Ersh (11.01.2017), Raudex (11.01.2017), Антончик (11.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2017)

----------


## Ersh

Мы проводили встречи форумчан, но на нейтральных площадках. Мне кажется это лучший формат, нежели встречи в буддийском центре с какой-то дидактикой. Обряды и практику надо в своей общине делать и дома.

----------

Aion (11.01.2017), Raudex (11.01.2017), Антарадхана (11.01.2017), Ассаджи (17.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2017), Шавырин (11.01.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Даааа.... Удивили меня, прямо скажем, уважаемые господа БФ-овцы, не ожидал такого холода.  :Frown:  Что ж, вопрос закрываем.

----------


## Ануруддха

Мне кажется рано отчаиваться. Первому сообщению в теме не хватает конкретики. К примеру, собираемся тогда то и там то, формат встречи такой то. Ну и подпитывать тему сообщениями. И не все готовы отмечаться в теме, но готовы на нее прийти. Даже если на первую встречу придет 2-3 человека регулярность встреч может подтянуть новых заинтересованных.

----------

Ersh (16.01.2017), Антарадхана (16.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возникла идея проводить на базе московского центра Римэ, например, раз в месяц, вечером в будни, часика на 2-3, некое *совместное мероприятие*. Встал сразу вопрос: что можно делать в это время (кроме, понятное дело, чаепитий) такого что б представителям всех деноминаций было комфортно и интересно.
> Какие то чтения/декламации текстов с которыми все согласны, проведение неких обрядов, медитации, семинары и тд.
> Прошу высказаться всем, кому был бы интересен такой проект и предложения по его содержанию. От себя, по крайней мере первое время, могу обещать собственное посильное участие и кое кого из тхеравадинской общины.
> Заранее спасибо за ответы!


Бханте, кмк, что может объединить:

Практика - меттабхавана.
Изучение - абхидхамма
Текстуально - дхаммапада (с комментариями, подкомментариями и современными объяснениями наставников разных традиций)

(допишу чего именно Дхаммапада, эти наставление Будды присутствуют во всех трёх собраниях Трипитаки (пали, тибетский, китайский). В тибетских традиция эти наставления содержатся в Уданаварга, текст очень авторитетный, на протяжении истории его многократно цитировали и опирались на него многие наставники различных тиб.традиций, так напр. в Ламрим-ченмо Дже Цонкапа очень часто цитирует (в русском переводе источник цитат главы из Уданаварга переведены под названием Отделы... ).  И современные наставники также часто цитируют, напр. Е.С. Далай Лама)

----------

